# travelling from Gijon to Lisborn ideas please



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Folks
Travelling by car to portugal for first time. Would appreciate some support.

Im arriving in Gijon, Spain, & travelling to my new rental home near Lisborn next week. I would really appreciate some input on best travel routes & possible accommodation options (eg. B&B's or motels or youth hostels or cheap hotels). Should I book in advance at this time of year????? 

I have a child, which means stopping every 1.5 to 2 hours. I need to find cheap places to stay but I'm not camping. 

If anyone':fingerscrossed:s done this before (& needed to stop regularly) I would love to hear your ideas.

I'm planning on buying a toll card in Chaves in Spain. Will I need another toll card in Portugal?

I've ordered my motoring essentials for European travel & I will have headlights adjusted.

I've got my car documents in order except that I moved house recently & haven't got my vehicle registration doc back yet. Could that be a problem?

Is there anything I'm missing?

Thank you soooo much. Any response to part of this would be great.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Book certainly this time of year although main rush has come through, thousands of emmigrant Portuguese and 2nd generation flock back at this time of year plus holidaymakers.

Vehicle Registration document is a requirement might be a fineable offence if stopped all depends on officer who stops you.

Don't fall for the scams that still seem to be operating when leaving Spanish of a scooter or car pulling up beside you and telling you you've a low tyre or some such IGNORE

I wouldn't bother with a Toll card for Spain few of the roads you might use are tolled, Chaves Spain ?
For Portugal yes online here Home - Portal de Portagens as your route whichever you take has a mixture of tradtionl & electronic tolls, *the electronic SCUTS can only be pre-paid* 

My personal preference for your journey would be the Northern one E70, E1, Portugal A3, A1



have return later to finish


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you so much canoeman
Really supportive info


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

We did Bilbao with a dog in the car. I'd recommend in-car DVD entertainment to stop the "are we there yet?"...It worked for us ....;-)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Reflective jackets per person carried inside car not boot
Plan on filling tank in Spain just before Portugal much cheaper
Roads until you get close to Porto or Lisbon carry nowhere near the same volume as UK roads but you do need to adjust to the high speed of overtaking vehicles
Spanish police hot on speed limits and indicating change of lanes

Gijon to Valenca at Portuguese border is appox 5-6 hours so depending on your landing time a good 1st night stop with plenty of choice of accommodation Residencia/Pensao are the inexpensive Portuguese hotel/B&B's.
Also many places on route that would make alternative stops not Compostela de Santiago as a pilgrimage centre accommodation can be difficult & expensive but Pontedevedre & Porrino 

Valenca to Cascais? appox 10 hours you have choice of motorway or non motorway and so many places you could stop off at, just put route on Google Earth it really depends on what you and your child like

A good halfway point would be Coimbra, coastal resort is Fig. de Foz but August accommodation would be an issue


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

In 2 bikes said:


> We did Bilbao with a dog in the car. I'd recommend in-car DVD entertainment to stop the "are we there yet?"...It worked for us ....;-)


for passenger or dog


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you
So helpful


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

We've gone Gijon - Portugal several times this year, it's a long trip but if you have an up sat nav with up to date maps there's no major issues. Easy to pre-book over nighters using one of the hotel websites and there are loads of places in Spain a short distance from the motorway, make sure you can get your hotel on the sat nav and you have their phone number and your phone works in Spain and Portugal. Also enough motorway services, picknick stops for breaks. We use the Salamanca - Guarda motorway crossing into Portugal mainly so we can stay in Salamanca and the first motorway service station in Portugal has special credit card machines so you can link your foreign car numberplate to the autotoll system. It gets hot during the day so wondering round some old Spanish town for half an hour at midday is not a relaxing break. Gijon ferry does not have too many facilities (or internet) so taking your own "amusement", wine and food helps while away the 24 hours.


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Mega helpful
Thank you!


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

canoeman said:


> for passenger or dog


The mutt of course.... Turner and Hooch is his fave.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Something people forget Spain is a hour ahead of Portugal which is on UK time


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have done the Gijon route to Rio Maior. The route to Lisbon should not be more than 8 hours CM.
just over 500 miles


Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions

There is a lovely hotel in Fundao Alambique de Ouro Hotel Resort & Spa and just across the road is the Fundao Palace. Both hotels are just off exit 29 on the A23 towards LISBON. and just about half way on your journey.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I suggested Northern route as my personal preference, prefer the scenery & places and make part of a holiday rather than A to B, yes longer but not by a lot and far more child friendly with nicer stopovers


----------

